# Hope's wait is Over...



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Today, between 4:00pm and 4:30, our beloved Oberhasli/Nubian mix FF, affectionately named Hope, delivered a healthy set of twins. An adorable little Buckling arrived first, followed by a lovely little Doeling.
Both kids are strong, healthy and happy as can be.
It has been a LONG wait, and I was really, REALLY hoping for a Doeling from her to Gift to my best friend, who has had 2 sets of bucklings from her 2 milk goats.  One of her milk goats is her BABY, and she just ADORES her. She was really, REALLY hoping for a doeling out of her, but alas, no such luck. So I really, REALLY wanted to gift her something special to make up for that disappointment... And I know that my darling little Hope was special to my friends heart...

A few hours after they were born, my friend took them home.  No worries, they got about 12 ounces of colostrum EACH (We got over 2 quarts from mom), and although I froze some, they also took quite a bit home with them as well. To top it off, my friend has a doe that kidded less than a week ago and is milking like a cow (LOL), so she has milk to spare (though I am still going to be sending milk home with her!)
The Doeling was a Gift from me to her... 
The Buckling is a meat-goat.... We have decided to keep ALL of our bucklings for meat this year (Both those born at our house, and those born at my friends house), and they are going to be raised over there. (Since I am completely incapable of eating anything that I have raised myself). So we agreed that the moment the babies are born, proven healthy, given colostrum, are able to stand, and mama passed the afterbirth, they are immediately going to her house! And they did...

I really wanted to name the little girl Lunar Eclipse (because we had a total Lunar Eclipse last night, and are having another one tonight!), but ultimately, the doelings name will be completely up to my friend.

Aaaaah.... For now, the wait is over... But in 10 days I have another FF due... Looks like this one has a single kid in there (she doesn't even look pregnant!)

PS: Sorry, I didn't take a whole lot of photos.... I didn't want to get attached to the little guys!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the babies! they're sooo adorable!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice kids ya got there! What is their sire?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Theyre so cute congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so are bringing the buckling you want as a pack wether over for Hope to raise?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Nope. I decided not to keep any babies as packers. We have 5 bucklings that are now being raised for meat at my friends house. We need 7 for the year. 4 for her family of 7, and 3 for my family. So we need 2 more Bucklings. I have 2 more FF does to kid, one will prbably have twins, the other more than likely a single! And to be honest, I am out of room. I can only have 1 more goat, for a total of 5. So if I do get a packer, I am going to have to keep just one, and I cant raise a baby alone. They need other babies around to play with.
However, another amazing friend has a WONDERFUL Alpine doe that would make a fantastic pack prospect. She is 3 years old now, and ready to pack! She is an absolute darling, large, beautiful girl, strong and straight legs, and was born with a birth defect (lacks most of the female reproductive organs inside) so can never get pregnant, go into estrus, etc. I am probably going to buy her and make her our packer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good choice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats....sounds like you have a good plan in place


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds like a great plan!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! And what a wonderful gift for your friend.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys 
She is an amazing person, and deserves a little doeling to raise as her baby. She has done so much for me. 

On another note, poor Hope is screaming and crying for the babies. I borrowed them for a bit today, to see if she would accept them back, but no go. I guess they have been at my friends house too long, and smell differently now. I'm glad, because I didn't want to take her new doeling away from her, and I really didn't want to get attached to the buckling, since he's going to be eaten... 
I now know she is not crying for the babies anymore... She is crying for ME!!! I guess I am going to have to deal with a screaming goat for a while... LoL

I leaving the house in a few moments to take the babies back to my friends house! 
I will see if I can take some better photos of the little munchkins!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Got some better photos! 
The Doeling is the Whiter one. The Buckling is a light shade of grey.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

And here is my friend enjoying her new babies! 
Yes, I did get her permission to post her photos


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

They are precious! I'm worried about when it comes time for my first one to go to the butcher.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats on the handsome boys!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh my word the girl looks like she is wearing pants!!


----------

